# injectible curcumin



## lan (Apr 14, 2017)

anyone know of a source? i have been taking for years but my current source has gone no contact. 

This is related to crohn's so I also ask any other supplements anyone takes for crohns specifically?


----------



## 1bigdog (Apr 14, 2017)

Brew it up yourself. Check out my thread in the brew section


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeetsun (Jul 23, 2017)

lk3 on pm, but I think he might have gone private. Injectable curcumin in my experience has some of the worst pip


----------

